
Super Stealth Search Engine; Google Has Definitely Noticed - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/04/cuill-super-stealth-search-engine-google-has-definitely-noticed/
======
dood
"The company's main claim is that it can index web pages significantly faster
and cheaper than Google can"

I doubt that is their business plan, and for Cuill's sake I certainly hope
not. Indexing is hardly the biggest issue with search today.

What an awful name.

------
aswanson
Why do they even warrant an article?

